# How long will the propane last



## 1stTimeAround

How many days, hours, or whatever can I expect to get out of my propane? I will be using primarily for running the fridge on the way down and then for cooking.

Thanks again for the advice.

Jason


----------



## camping479

One 30# tank lasts us about 2/3 of the season or about 2-3 weeks of camping. We use a lot of hot water and use it for cooking, heat in the spring and fall, etc.

Mike


----------



## 1stTimeAround

camping479 said:


> One 30# tank lasts us about 2/3 of the season or about 2-3 weeks of camping. We use a lot of hot water and use it for cooking, heat in the spring and fall, etc.
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]15048[/snapback]​


Thanks for the info. Our 28Rss has two 30# tanks so I think we will be OK for our weekend trip!!(Just a little humor) I forgot that it also is the heating fuel!! I'll have to budget for that during our Thanksgiving weekend trip!

I don't know if you saw my other posting in the "Towing" section, but do you know anyone using a Tundra to pull a camper as large as the 28RSS(5200 dry)?

Thanks again! Happy camping!

Jason


----------



## NDJollyMon

Jason...
I've filled one 30# cylinder in the last 2 seasons. They last quite a while.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Propane has a heating value of about 91000 BTUH/gallon.

A 30 lb tank, assume filled to 80% capacity for expansion, contains about 5.4 gallons of propane. This means in the ideal situation, a 30 lb tank should be able to supply about 491400 BTUH.

Assume that you just run the furnace, at a maximum useage rate of 15000 BTUH, you should be able to run the furnace for about 33 hours till the tank is empty.

That is a boring technical answer.

A way that I do it is to weigh the tank when you think it is close to empty.

It all depends on the useage, this year I have gone through 1 tank, and that still had about 4 lbs left in it when I had it refilled.


----------



## Travelers Rest

Jason,

When we first used our 23 RS we took it out for a three day trip in 20 - 50 degree weather. I was stunned that after just two days I had used an entire tank of gas! I guess I didn't realize that the heater was sucking it down that fast! Of course, if I could get the kids to leave the door closed that might help!! Hahaha

Anyway, since that trip we have learned a lot. Camping over the summer, using no heater and electric to run the water heater, I have yet to use one tank all summer long!

I suppose I would tell you that if you are plugged in, make sure you use electrid for the water heater and fridge. Then consider using an electric space heater for cool nights just to knock off the chill and run the heater when it is actually cold.

By managing your consumption you can make that gas last a long time! As for just using the fridge in transit...you should be able to drive across the US and back before running out of gas!

Welcome Jason!
Steve


----------



## Thor

Hi

Just finished season #1







. Still have lots of propane left. I figure I use 1/2 of one tank.

Did alot of dry camping and I also run the BBQ of the 30# tanks as well. Ran the furnace as well but not the entire night. Mainly use electric hot water and heat when plugged into shore power. I figure I am paying for it, so why use the propane.

Thor


----------



## 1stTimeAround

Thanks everybody!!! I really appreciate the info.!









Jason


----------



## dutchman

How do you measure the level of propane in the tanks? I remember that there was a way to use hot water poured down the side of the tank, but forget what to do then (Senior moment).

Do you have any other method?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## camping479

My tanks have an auto switch over valve, I think it's standard on the outbacks but I may be wrong. The little window on the valve is green when it's using the supply tank and changes to red to let you know the supply tank is empty and the reserve tank is in use. That's when I go get the empty one filled and flip the lever on the auto switch over valve so the reserve tank is used as the supply tank. Unless you never check the valve, you can't run out of propane because one is always full.

Mike


----------



## j1mfrog

I just emptied my second tank for the season and we had to use the heat a lot. We were in South Dakota for a month where the temp dropped into the 30Â°s every night. This was in addition to a few other weekend trips. They last a loooong time.


----------



## Mac

I've seen adverts for a device, made by Marshall (maker of the regulator on the LP tanks), that replaces the little green/red bubble on the top of the regulator. This device had an electrical cable attached to it that lets you remotely mount, inside the TT, a little box with a light on it that alerts you when the system switched from the main to reserve tank.

This seems like a good idea since the red/green bubble is not visible with the shroud over the LP covers.

Does anybody have any experience with this device?


----------



## NDJollyMon

I use an electric space heater when possible. One will usually keep everything warm enough unless it is very late season camping.


----------



## denali_3

Dutchman,
Charbroil makes a magnet (buy at Lowes, Home Depot, etc.) that you can stick on the propane tank (while using the stove, bbq, fridge, etc.) and it gives you a fairly accurate reading of how much is left. We dry camp primarily, had hookups once this summer. I haven't filled either of my tanks yet, will need to fill one before next summer, and we run the fridge, water heater, bbq, stove and furnace for varying lengths of time.


----------



## Jevi

We have had our Outback for over 2 years. We get a full season out of one tank.

Just a tip: Do not turn both tanks on and rely on the switch over valve. Use one tank at a time. That way, when one is empty, you have a full backup. Otherwise, you could end up with two empty tanks at the same time!!


----------



## Y-Guy

I'll second NDJollyMon's comments, we have two small space heaters that we use if we have hook ups. Try to get ones with thermostats that shut the fans off when not in use. Sure saves on propane.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

While checking things over today, trying to get a head start on this coming weekend get away, sans children (thanks to my father), I was giving the battery water level a look see since I've had the power plugged in for about a month, and I noticed the tanks had switched over. It was early in the AM, and there was still a good bit of condensation on the "reserve" tank. I could see product level without difficulty.

That one tank lasted the whole summer, cooking and heating HW, plus running the fridge while driving. (we always turn it off before fueling the Av). There was also maybe 4 or 5 nights of furnace heat out of that tank also. Well, I have to get a 20#'er filled for the Weber anyway, so I'll just get both filled at the same time.

Tim


----------



## JimWilson

dutchman said:


> How do you measure the level of propane in the tanks? I remember that there was a way to use hot water poured down the side of the tank, but forget what to do then (Senior moment).


Basically, you take some very hot water and pour it down the side of the tank. Let it sit like that for a few minutes and then run your fingers up and down the tank where you poured the water. When you hit a spot that goes from hot to cold you've found where the propane level is.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

In addition to JimWilson's great tip, do this test when the tank is first full to have a initial 'full point' reference. Propane tanks are not filled full to allow for expansion. 
I will be trying this one and see how it works out.

I don't think my tanks switch over automatically, on the switch there is a sticker that says if you want to purchase the auto switchover gizmo, order this part #.

Our U-Haul dealer will refill tanks based on only the quantity that they put in it, while some places just charge a flat fee based on tank size.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Most, if not all of the propane dealers near me do the "flat rate" fill up. I just had one of the 30's filled for $19.50. I was watching the gauge on the pump, and it took just about a full tank, so I got my money's worth.

Tim


----------



## Mac

Hurricaneplumber

If your regulator has the clear plastic window on top of it with the green/red thing behind it, then you *DO* have the auto switchover regulator. The little lever determines which tank is the "active" tank. As long as the main valve knob on the top of each tank is on, the regulator will automaticaly switch from one tank to the other. When you first open the main valves on the tanks, if the plastic behind the clear bubble is green, it means that there is sufficient pressure (propane) in the active tank (determined by the lever). When the active tank is empty, the plastic behind the bubble will turn red, and the regulator will automatically switch to the other tank. You then manually switch the little lever to the other tank and the bubble will turn green again. You can then remove that "non-active" tank and refill it.

The little sticker that you are refering to is a remote sensor that replaces the green/red bubble as an option. It serves the same purpose as the bubble but does it remotely. It has a wire that is connected to it that you mount inside the TT. When the "active" tank is empty, a light on the remote sensor comes on alerting you that the active tank is empty and that it has automatically switched over to the backup tank. You then must still manually switch the lever over to make the light go out.

I do not have the remote sensor, but may get it in the future. Sounds like a good idea since the bubble is covered by the shroud and is not in plain view. I've asked several times on this forum if anybody else uses it, but nobody seems to. Maybe I'll be the test pilot for everybody else?


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Mac,

Thanks for the great explanation. My goal everyday is to learn something new, I just learned a couple of new things. Thanks.

Our plan is in about 3 years when last child is hopefully starting college, we are going to travel a lot more in the camper. This may be the time I will use more propane and want the remote sensor you mention, till then I will wait. Why don't you go install one and let me know how it works out. This will be the same time I will upgrade my tank monitor panel and sensors.

Thanks again Mac









Kevin


----------



## Wakeup1

hurricaneplumber said:


> Mac,
> 
> Thanks for the great explanation. My goal everyday is to learn something new, I just learned a couple of new things. Thanks.
> 
> Our plan is in about 3 years when last child is hopefully starting college, we are going to travel a lot more in the camper. This may be the time I will use more propane and want the remote sensor you mention, till then I will wait. Why don't you go install one and let me know how it works out. This will be the same time I will upgrade my tank monitor panel and sensors.
> 
> Thanks again Mac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin
> [snapback]16541[/snapback]​


----------

